# Leather Seats + Door Cards in a MK3 Jetta GL?



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

has this been done? i know Jetta GLX's come stock with leather seats correct? will the leather seats + door cards fit directly into a Jetta GL? anyone have pics of their leather interior of their GLX or GL? also.....for future reference what color is this refered to as:









i found a guy selling leather interior and was wondering if the light "tan" color of the GL's is the same as the Tan that comes in MK3 GLX's? or is there a slight difference to it? thanks if anyone can answer this question ^^


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Leather Seats + Door Cards in a MK3 Jetta GL? (dv_death3x)*

Everything from a GLX will fit into a GL.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

as far as colors go is the 'tan' interior of a GLX the same shade as the 'tan' of a GL?


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## Seamus68 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (dv_death3x)*

Well take into consideration that your going from door cards with Window cranks, to power window switches. you will have to :
1. custom fit a crank arm into the new card
2. do a crank to power window conversion!


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (Seamus68)*

I did this with my car not too long ago. On the back of the leather door card, there actually is a cutout mark for the manual handle (at least mine had one) So just check to see if there and if so, cut the hole out from the back and there you have it. You can use the crank form your current set-up. 
Since the door pulls snap on and off, you can use the door pull from your current car since the mirrors will still be manual. 
Let me know if you have any other questions
Here are a few shots of mine


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Leather Seats + Door Cards in a MK3 Jetta GL? (z33k)*

front seats from a b3 passat are also a direct swap..


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Leather Seats + Door Cards in a MK3 Jetta GL? (dv_death3x)*

The 98 Jetta GLX leather seats are also a direct swap into a 96 four A3 Golf. I did this last fall without any problems. And I still have one set of black leather seats and door panels to sell.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Leather Seats + Door Cards in a MK3 Jetta GL? (Peter Badore)*

I believe your "tan" is called "beaver".


----------

